# The bar is open



## RhythmOvPain (Dec 9, 2015)

What are your drinking preferences?

As I am a die hard alcoholic, I will wait to overload this thread with my drinking habits until I see who else is on board. =x


----------



## belthagor (Dec 9, 2015)

baileys irish cream


----------



## Red Sonja (Dec 9, 2015)

What do you have?


----------



## belthagor (Dec 9, 2015)

theres this wine called kagor... it's delicious, great if you want to make an impression on the holidays, and not too expensive.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Dec 9, 2015)

Kay.

I started drinking when I was 15. I became an alcoholic at 17.

My first drink was Wild Turkey 101. I began experimenting with bourbons and started drinking Old Grandad 100 when I couldn't find Wild Turkey.

I started drinking Bombay Sapphire when I was 18, and my drinks were established: Kentucky straight bourbon and London dry gin.

By 19 I was drinking Jose and Captain Morgan.

I stopped drinking rum quickly, but found some cheaper gold tequilas and settled on Margaritaville gold.

I HATE vodka. I drank Nicolai for a while, but have experience with many a potato drink. Vodka is meh.

I like Reyka and Grey Goose if any.

I switched to Heaven Hill bourbon when I was 22. Seagrams London dry gin came in at 23.

I do make my own mixed drinks. Everclear is always fun to play with, but a cold Arnold Palmer with Seagrams, Grey Goose, or Margaritaville is just WOW.

My first beer was Heineken when I was 7. I beat my uncle at draw poker with three of a kind (three threes). It was my first time playing poker and obviously my first taste of alcohol.

I ain't drink beer for YEARS after that, like when I was 18.

I started with Yuengling but moved on to malt lager when I was 22 because 211.

I now drink Hurricane when I drink beer. 211 on occasion when I can't find Hurricane.

Altogether, I have quit drinking twice unsuccessfully.

I fail at quitting.


----------



## Gumby (Dec 9, 2015)

I am a real lightweight when it comes to drinking. I enjoy a good margarita and some flavored beers like Mike's. Not too big on wine, but I've had some that I enjoy, mostly sweet stuff, I guess.


----------



## dale (Dec 9, 2015)

can't drink tequila. when i was young i was at the beach in miami and i slammed a 1/5 of cuervo. and i was
sitting in a car and it was dark and i felt hungry and i noticed a box of donuts in the back seat so i grabbed one
and ate it. and i got like extremely sick. the next day i looked in back seat...still feeling ill and vomity and noticed
the donuts were moldy. i haven't drank tequila since. the very smell of it makes me ill all over again.


----------



## belthagor (Dec 9, 2015)

RhythmOvPain said:


> Altogether, I have quit drinking twice unsuccessfully.
> 
> I fail at quitting.



You just have to find something more fun to replace it, like a relationship ^^



dale said:


> can't drink tequila. when i was young i was at the beach in miami and i slammed a 1/5 of cuervo. and i was
> sitting in a car and it was dark and i felt hungry and i noticed a box of donuts in the back seat so i grabbed one
> and ate it. and i got like extremely sick. the next day i looked in back seat...still feeling ill and vomity and noticed
> the donuts were moldy. i haven't drank tequila since. the very smell of it makes me ill all over again.



Do not mix sugar and alcohol. It will make you sick, moldy donuts or not moldy.


----------



## Bishop (Dec 9, 2015)

Coca-cola, please.


----------



## belthagor (Dec 9, 2015)

Bishop said:


> Coca-cola, please.



I see you like to live dangerously...


----------



## PiP (Dec 9, 2015)

I enjoy wine, G&T's and an assortment of different cocktails such as mojito, caipinrinhas. I never drink to get drunk as I hate losing self-control. 

My closest friend is an alcoholic and it upsets me to watch her slowly killing herself. Do I nag her? Never. I have one drink with her than stop.


----------



## belthagor (Dec 9, 2015)

Olives are great, you can't get too drunk if you eat a bunch.


----------



## Allysan (Dec 9, 2015)

Fat tire from New Belgium Brewing is my favorite beer. If you don't have that, I'll take Margarita on the rocks with salt, please... or just about any kind of wine, but preferably something that won't stain my teeth. Wine mouth is not attractive.


----------



## Schrody (Dec 9, 2015)

One sparkly water, please. I rarely drink, and when I do it's mostly a beer.


----------



## dale (Dec 9, 2015)

Allysan said:


> Wine mouth is not attractive.



unless you wear fangs. then you can just pretend you're a vampire.


----------



## Sonata (Dec 9, 2015)

Two black coffees with one Stevia sweetener [each] for me once I surface, then I switch to unleaded.  

Booze'n'I is not my scene.

Boring old fart.


----------



## dither (Dec 9, 2015)

My wife says that i'm a binge-drinker and although, strictly speaking i suppose, that is probably true, i think that that's a little harsh.
I work five nights a week and it's tough, demanding, outside whatever the weather work and i won't jeopardize my job with drink.
The weekend however,is another matter entirely and by my standards i do cut loose, but even then, total consumption, over the two days, cheap gut-rot cider, at the very most, would amount to four and a half, maybe five litres.


----------



## kilroy214 (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm a sucker for (of?) beer, anything but the cheapest of dreegs (although there are an exception or two) wine, usually pinot noir, zinfandal or moscato (I cant do dry wines).

I used to be a fan of vodka and mixers in my college days, but I got extremely hammered one night on vodka's and lemonade and then extremely hungover the next morning, then extremely sick not long after that.
Now, if I get a mixed drink, it's usually a rum and coke or an amertto sour.


----------



## escorial (Dec 9, 2015)

Whisky with a twist of lemon....has firemajic been in today barkeep


----------



## Red Sonja (Dec 9, 2015)

Whatever you have the most of and everybody else doesn't like: That's what I'm having. Keep em coming, too. No, I prefer no louche with my absinthe. Just a glass of ice on the side, thanks. *sets large book in bar, puts on bifocal sunglasses, starts reading*


----------



## Ariel (Dec 9, 2015)

Jack Daniel's straight.  I'll drink wine and other mixed drinks but I cut my teeth on Jack.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Dec 9, 2015)

It doesn't matter what it is... something clear. As long as it's white and I can see through it, I don't care what fancy name it has.

I dunk a few shots of whatever it is in my coffee, first thing in the morning. No breakfast. 

Perhaps that's not quite right. 

But I feel amazing.


----------



## Red Sonja (Dec 9, 2015)

Absinthe gone? *stands* It's been fun! *closes book, waves, leaves*


----------



## BobtailCon (Dec 9, 2015)

[video=youtube;AF-XTP6VZ9E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AF-XTP6VZ9E[/video]

I don't drink, smoke or anything of the kind.


----------



## dale (Dec 9, 2015)

BobtailCon said:


> I don't drink, smoke or anything of the kind.



[video=youtube;o41A91X5pns]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o41A91X5pns[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Dec 9, 2015)

I recently tried this Canadian liqueur called Yukon Jack.

For 100 proof, it's sweet as hell, and I'm probably going to drink more of it.


----------



## kilroy214 (Dec 9, 2015)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> It doesn't matter what it is... something clear. As long as it's white and I can see through it, I don't care what fancy name it has.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Dec 9, 2015)

kilroy214 said:


> View attachment 10845



But... in one episode, doesn't he get in a drinking contest with his mother, using some super strong clear drink?


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Dec 9, 2015)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> But... in one episode, doesn't he get in a drinking contest with his mother, using some super strong clear drink?



Moonshine?

Though I wouldn't suggest it, especially of its home made.

Or pure Russian vodka?
Sake?


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Dec 9, 2015)

delete


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Dec 9, 2015)

TheWonderingNovice said:


> Moonshine?
> 
> Though I wouldn't suggest it, especially of its home made.
> 
> ...



The 'Ron and Tammys' episode. 

'Swanson family mash liquor,' as it was called. 

She was drinking to save Ron from both his mother and ex-wife. 

Funny episode. 

*-Dialogue quotes-

**Ron:* That's Swanson family mash liquor. Made from the finest corn  ever grown on American soil. It's only legal use is to strip varnish  off of speed boats.
*Tammy Zero:* If you win, he's all yours, and if I win, I bring him back to the farm for good.
*Leslie:* Wait, what? That wasn't the deal!
*Tammy One:* Pour it. I'm thirsty.
*Leslie:* Pour me one too, then. Let me in here! I'm gonna join you and if I win, Ron stays here with us.
*Ron:* Leslie, no, don't drink that. We use it to burn warts off of the mules!


_[Leslie is drunk on Swanson liquor]_
*Ron:* She's had enough, call it off.
*Tammy One:* That's not how it works. She's out.
*April:* Wait, I'm subbing in.
*Ron:* April, no! That stuff will melt the shell off a garden snail.
*April:* Whatever. I'm Puerto Rican, I can handle it.
_[April takes a swig of the liquor]_
*April:* _[spits out liquor in disgust]_ F**K! OH MY GOD!

I laughed so hard.


----------



## Minu (Dec 9, 2015)

I don't drink often. Really only special occasions. So maybe four - six times in an entire year. Last year was a bit much but then people [friends/relatives] seemed to be getting married left, right, and center.


Personally though I can't stand wine (the smell) and I'd rather drink water or cola than 99.9% of American/Canadian beers (too weak). 


For beer it is Dark Guinness / Extra Stout (the light lagers are good only for poking with a barge pole), Rodenbach, the darker Bock versions. European beer really. 

Liqueurs / spirits - cognac, brandy, Baileys, vodka because they're so readily available anywhere. The harder to finds or ones I'll get country specific: the Green Fairy, aka Absinthe (never American, watered down), Jägermeister, Parfait d'Amour (only one I'll mix), Amaretto, and Goldwasser

I have, when in Poland, had a shot of Spirytus Delikatesowy [once was more than enough]. 


I don't mix my drinks except for the Parfait. I still remember the bartender last year at an event for my profession when I asked for straight vodka. Guy wouldn't serve unless I agreed to cut it [he put it on the rocks - bleh, water vodka].


----------



## InstituteMan (Dec 9, 2015)

I like many drinks:

whiskey, especially bourbon or Scotch, neat;

classic cocktails, like martinis with good gin, old fashioneds, and sazeracs;

beer, of course--I'm currently a fan of Boulevard's Tank 7 (a saison or "farmhouse ale" if you're into beer styles), but I like everything from IPAs to porters and stouts;

hard cider is good, but many of the ones you can readily buy are too sweet for my taste; 

wine, of course, especially the big reds.

My list is probably too long for my own good.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Dec 9, 2015)

I must be the only person on this forum that drinks malt lager...

FTR I HATE wine and champagne.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Dec 9, 2015)

Beer goes right through me. :{ 

I want something that works, not something that cleans my bladder out.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 10, 2015)

escorial said:


> Whisky with a twist of lemon....has firemajic been in today barkeep




How about a chilled bottle of Plonk... down at the river, waiting for the eagle.. see ya there...


----------



## aj47 (Dec 10, 2015)

Oatmeal stout.  About once/year or so.


----------



## InstituteMan (Dec 10, 2015)

astroannie said:


> Oatmeal stout.  About once/year or so.



That's excellent choice, but I'd increase the frequency.


----------



## Stormcat (Dec 11, 2015)

I like to drink only on Fridays and Saturdays, saves my liver a bit. When I do drink, I like whiskey and vodka. 

For more "casual" drinks I like white wine. Not red wine, can't handle the tannins in red wine.


----------



## stevesh (Dec 11, 2015)

Years ago, I was a Jack Daniel's on the rocks man, but these days, it's malt liquor, especially Steel Reserve - cheap, with a high alcohol content. My first legal drink was about a dozen Whiskey Sours. Haven't touched one since.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Dec 11, 2015)

stevesh said:


> Years ago, I was a Jack Daniel's on the rocks man, but these days, it's malt liquor, especially Steel Reserve - cheap, with a high alcohol content. My first legal drink was about a dozen Whiskey Sours. Haven't touched one since.



YAEY SOMEONE ELSE LIKES LIQUID CRACK!!!2!

Lulz.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 11, 2015)

Alcohol doesn't agree with me. Maybe it's got something to do with the fact that my eldest sister was an alcoholic, who eventually drunk herself to death.


----------



## Stormcat (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm trying to get my boyfriend to have a drink or two with me, but he doesn't seem to like alcohol very much. Maybe I can break him in with highballs or something else sweet.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 11, 2015)

If he doesn't like alcohol that much, wouldn't it be better to leave him to it?


----------



## Stormcat (Dec 11, 2015)

Aquarius said:


> If he doesn't like alcohol that much, wouldn't it be better to leave him to it?



I guess, but he did tell me he'd like to learn more about wine and liquor now that he's older. I'm not gonna force him to binge drink. I'm just offering up tastes.

He just likes whatever tastes good, I'm helping him develop his palate.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 11, 2015)

> elping him develop his palate.


 trying to take advantage, no doubt.


----------



## Stormcat (Dec 11, 2015)

Kevin said:


> trying to take advantage, no doubt.



If he's willing to buy me booze, I'm all for it!


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 12, 2015)

Stormcat said:


> . . . I'm helping him develop his palate.



That's one way of putting it!


----------

